# hammies needing homes



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Free To good homes Hamsters, Hamsters in Hastings | Pets For Sale
Free Hamsters! We are moving, Hamsters in Hertfordshire | Pets For Sale
Young Syrian Hamster Inc 2 Cages + Acessories in Preston, Lancashire ( Rodents For Sale )
Hamster For Sale in Leeds, West Yorkshire ( Rodents For Sale )
Hamster And Cage For Sale in Northampton, Northamptonshire ( Rodents For Sale )
Free Hammy The Hamster Syrian in Aldershot, Hampshire ( Rodents For Sale )
2 Hamsters And Cage in Tipton, West Midlands ( Rodents For Sale )
http://www.petwebsite.com/classifie...le=hamster cage and a syrian hamster for sale
Preloved | male hamster with cage for sale in Leicester, Leicestershire, UK
Preloved | hamsters free too good home for sale in Wakefield, Westyorkshire, UK
Preloved | hamsters, mice, gerbils and rat free to gd homes only for sale in Bellemy Rd Mansfield, Notts, UK
Preloved | female hamster with cage for sale in Thrapston, Kettering, Northants, UK
Preloved | gorgeous male syrian hamster seeks good home for sale in Derby, Derbyshire, UK
Preloved | hamster for sale in Stockport, Cheshire, UK
Preloved | pair of hamsters for sale in Chesterfield, Derbyshire, UK
Preloved | 2 dwarf hamter and cage for sale in Prestatyn, Denbighshire, UK
Preloved | 2 x syrian hamsters for sale cheap for sale in Oakham, Rutland, UK
Preloved | hamster and cage for sale in Stourpaine,blandford, Dorset, UK


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

2 feamle baby hamsters with cage about 4 months old free at Pets Classifieds


----------

